# Raw Menu For Review



## 34153

@naturalfeddogs and others, am interested in getting some feedback regarding "balancing" the menu. The issue for me is I am not sure what the standards are that I should be comparing the menu output to. Hopefully the snips in jpg format will be readable. Had to break them up using the snipping tool. Below are the jpgs from the summary output from my spreadsheet.


























Below are the jpgs from the menu portion that provided the above results.




















If this does not work out well, perhaps let me know the secret to posting tables for others to review. thx


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Sorry, I blew it up and still couldn't read it. It just blurred. I posted something similar a while back and it did the same. Can you just list what all you are feeding? That's what most do.


----------



## 34153

Curious, what happens when you click on the image? When I do that, the image (.jpg) opens in a clear page. When I expand the text block, the little icon image just blurs out like you said, but the individual images open on my PC very clearly in a full page for each image. Let me know if that works for you as well and if not, will try to figure out a way to copy paste the data so it is readable. thx


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Well, I got them larger, but it's not a menu...It doesn't really make sense to me.

A menu would be more like what different proteins you are feeding, and organs etc...That would make it easier. I'm not sure you will get the answers you are looking for.


----------



## 34153

Below is a copy paste of the data:

ORGAN-MARROW	Amount for Nutrition (g)
Raw Chicken heart	1323
Raw Chicken liver	693
Raw Chicken gizzard	1913
Total	4244


MUSCLE MEAT	Amount for Nutrition (g)
Raw Eye Round Roast	4391
Raw Whole chicken"fryer"/deskin/grd bone	12562
Whole XL eggs	2232
Raw Bottom Round	4196
Total	23381


VEGITABLE/FRUIT	Amount for Nutrition (g)
Shredded Carrot	568
Raw Zucchini	591
Boiled Sweet Potato	2980
Raw NAPA Cabbage	1315
Boiled Raw Edamame	800
Boiled Green Beans	1000
Raw Whole Apple	1247
Raw Baby Spinach	420
Kelp Powder 100
Yellow Squash	745
Total	9766


OIL (Supplement)	Amount for Nutrition (g)
Coconut Oil	560
Total	560


MACROMINERALS (Supplement)	Amount for Nutrition (g)
Sea Calcium	60
Total	60

BATCH Total	38011

===

Metrics from Menu

Number of Days per dog for this menu	119.7

MENU REPORT	
FOOD GROUP	Weight g
ORGAN-MARROW	4738.4000
MUSCLE MEAT	21447.3000
VEGITABLE/FRUIT	9746.0000
OIL (Supplement)	200.0000
MACROMINERALS (Supplement)	55.0000

MACRONUTRIENTS	g / day
Prot	44.5472
Carb	10.0876
Fat	21.6975
kcal (449 calc)	412.7985
kcal (ref calc)	417.0554

MACROMINERALS	mg / day
Calcium	529.2026
*Phosphorous	436.7199
Magnesium	65.5839
Potassium	743.3148
Sodium	183.7948
Chloride	0.0000

MICROMINERALS	mg / day
*Zinc	6.5090
*Copper	0.3079
*Iron	5.2056
*Selenium	14.9989
Iodine	0.0000
Manganese	2.1357
Chromium	0.0000
Cobalt	0.0000
Fluorine	0.0029
Molybdenum	0.0000
Silicon	0.0000
Sulfur	0.0000

VITAMINS	mg / day
Vitamin A (IU)	5919.8965
Vitamin B1 (Thiamin)	0.2628
Vitamin B2 (Riboflavin)	0.6462
Vitamin B3 (Niacin)	13.4306
Vitamin B5 (Pantothenic Acid)	2.8103
Vitamin B6 (piridoxine)	1.0569
Vitamin B7 (Biotin)	0.0000
Vitamin B9 (Folic Acid)	0.0970
Vitamin B12 (Cobalamin)	0.0050
Vitamin C	16.3124
Vitamin D (IU)	10.3325
Vitamin E (IU)	1.1087
Vitamin K	0.0362
Choline	128.2791

FATS & FATTY ACIDS	mg / day
Polyunsaturated Fat (Omega-3)	164.6272
Polyunsaturated Fat (Omega-6)	832.6800
Saturated Fat (g)	6.9476
Monounsaturated Fat (g)	6.0223
Polyunsaturated Fat (g)	1.2264
Cholesterol	202.9517

DATA & METRICS	
Dog weight units (pull down table)	lb
Dog specified (pull down table)	Bear
Dog weight (ideal - goal)	15
MERF (selected pull down table)	1.4000
RER (kcal/day/dog) (calc'd)	294.8560
MER (kcal/day/dog) (calc'd)	412.7985
ENERGY DENSITY BATCH (kcal/kg)	1302.9119
Days/dog/batch (run & avg both dogs)	116.9525
WEIGHT BATCH with Bone (g)	37053.7900
Weight Batch g (no bone)	36186.7000
WEIGHT BATCH of Bone (g)	867.0900
Batch grams per baggie	316.8276
Ca 1.2118
Fatrot	0.4871

SUMMARY TABLE OF BATCH DESIGN
ORGAN-MARROW	4738	13.1%
MUSCLE MEAT	21447	59.3%
VEGITABLE/FRUIT	9746	26.9%
OIL (Supplement)	200	0.6%
MACROMINERALS (Supplement)	55	0.15%


MACRONUTRIENT PROPORTIONS
Batch calc	Batch calc
Weight (g)	Weight %
Protein:	5210	58%
Carbohydrate:	1180	13%
Fat:	2538	28%

MACRONUTRIENT ENERGY PROFILE
Batch calc	Batch calc
kcal	kcal %
Protein:	20840	43%
Carbohydrate:	4719	10%
Fat:	22838	47%

MERF 1.40
NAME IDEAL WT lbs
Bailey 13.5
Bear 15.0


----------



## naturalfeddogs

So, it looks like your only protein is chicken. That alone isn't enough. You need to add at least three more, and all the red meats you can add the better. Red meats are the most nutritious. 

Veggies and fruits aren't necessary. There isn't anything in that, that isn't already in raw meat, bones and organs in a much more bio available form. With the exception of spirulina. Its super nutritious, and is a great natural antihistamine.

Unless you are feeding all grass fed meats and wild caught oily fish on a regular basis, you need to add an omega 3 source. Krill oil (best one, but pricey), or salmon anchovy etc.... The more you feed grain fed, commercial meats the lower the omega 3, and higher the omega 6. Omega 6 is an inflammatory, and can cause some reactions. Coconut oil has benefits, but no real nutrition. And certainly not omega 3's (or 6).

I think you are over thinking this whole thing. As long as you feed meat/bone/organ in variety, you will be getting everything needed.


----------



## 34153

ORGAN-MARROW Amount for Nutrition (g)
Raw Chicken heart 1323
Raw Chicken liver 693
Raw Chicken gizzard 1913
Total 4244


MUSCLE MEAT Amount for Nutrition (g)
Raw Eye Round Roast 4391
Raw Whole chicken"fryer"/deskin/grd bone 12562
Whole XL eggs 2232
Raw Bottom Round 4196
Total 23381


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Soo, chicken and roast. Now, add in some more, like beef and lamb. Duck is also a red meat. There are lots more, but those are the most common. Turkey, although a decent protein is also common, but you have to watch for the sodium solutions most on the commercial market have added. But there is also goat, buffalo, venison, etc....

And, more important parts are things like trachea, turkey/chicken feet, tendons, heart, kidney, tripe....the list goes on.

I'm not real sure what all the numbers you are listing are, but I don't think you need to worry so much about those....


----------



## InkedMarie

Jenny, I didn’t know that duck was a red meat! Do you have. Link to a chart that lists what meats are white and red?


----------



## naturalfeddogs

No I don't have a list, but I'm pretty sure it is considered red.


----------



## InkedMarie

Thanks, Jenny!


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Very welcome! Now watch me be wrong! Lol!


----------



## OldGnarlHead

I've heard that duck is a red meat, too.

Also, I appreciate the depth that you have gone into doing all this but it is really unnecessary. Just feed your dog a minimum of four different proteins (animals) and as many cuts (parts) from those animals as you can. We feed chicken, turkey, pork, beef, duck, rabbit, lamb, venison, smelt, and a salmon oil supplement. Veggies and fruits serve as a detriment to your dog as they don't get energy from carbohydrates but from fat. Their bodies aren't able to process it well and just promotes yeast over growths.

Also, you need to feed a variety of bone. Crunching through bone is very good for dog's dental health and provides lots of mental stimulation. The only bone I wouldn't feed in it's whole form is beef since it is so dense.


----------

